# Scrap Copper Disposal vs. the Environment



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

* I've been all over the site looking for a good place for this post but all I found was posts I wanted to reply to. I've been handing out advice like Halloween candy. So, I'm gonna park it here knowing it'll be redirected if it's too far off. *

* Over time, *I accumulate a good bit of scrap copper from repair and contracting work. When it starts to be a housekeeping issue I take it to a recycler. And, as you've heard, copper prices are really high making the effort worthwhile. 

 With bits of copper pipe, tubing, old fittings, etc. it's really a simple transaction. BUT with wire scrap there's usually lots of insulation involved. My recycler won't accept copper wire with insulation. Some people just build a fire and burn it off. I can't do that because I'm in a residential area. Besides, it's not the environmentally right thing to do.

 I tried hand stripping it but that gets old fast. It's to time and labor intensive. Remember, this is real scrap: little pieces, not pilfered underground cable.

 Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!
Seeno


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Yep......lucky you, I was getting ready to call it a night.

First off....our local scrap dealer will buy copper wire with the insulation but at a reduced rate. Most of the wire we get is armor jacket.....two-fold bounty with the jacket being aluminum. The only problem is that the reduced rate is about 40% of the value.

My sons do demo for a commercial construction company and bring copper wire home by the trunkload. What type of copper wire do you have?? Romex (non-metalic sheathing) or armored cable?? They're both a pain and the romex will have to have the outer jacket split. The wire we strip is usually at least 6' long and often averages 25' and greater. I have an old hand sickle mounted to a 2"X12" with a spacer and another board so it can be clamped onto any 1 1/2" surface. (My deck benches are 2X's....as well as my utility trailer). I have a metal angle that protects the edge of the stripper base and the sickle is held in place by spring steel so I can lift the cutting edge to get the wire started and also allows for different wire gauges. I will have to take a picture of it tomorrow.....getting late.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Clean copper is worth more than dirty copper, and trust me that goes with EVERYTHING too . but I wouldn't burn it. what I do is I strip the ins off as much as I can. usually I get it all.
If ya can't get the ins off due to to much time ( I feel ya) or environmental issues and the recycler wont take it "dirty" its time to find another recycler.


----------

